# Washington Stoveworks Olympic "49"



## bmartin (Jan 4, 2013)

I purchased a home 7 years ago that had a wood stove disassembled in the garage.  I have finally taken the time to look it over and am interested in trying to put it together.  It appears to have all the parts less certain bolts and nuts.  I think I have dry-fit it together fairly well, but I am not sure.  Searches for a manual in the house have yielded no results in spite of the previous owners meticulous records.

I have no experience restoring wood stoves, but I am "stoked" about the opportunity.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is some history.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Washington_Stove_Works/


----------



## bmartin (Jan 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Here is some history.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Washington_Stove_Works/


 
Thanks for the direction!


----------



## Allan Pell (Oct 21, 2013)

I also just purchased a Washington Stoveworks Model 49 in good shape.

I am wondering if someone has original photos of this stove and more information apart from the history link provided above.

Did this thing come with a front cover/screen?
Also what did the original fire grate look like?
Did this come with an ash-pan as well?

With photos I can fabricate close approximations.

It is complete except for the parts above.
There is a grate inside the firebox--but it seems it's out of a regular fireplace.
In the photo attached a previous owner fabricated a cover plate.


----------

